# Comic-con annoyance



## kirinafa (Jul 27, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nm3Acf3_oMYSkip to 2:37

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nm3Acf3_oMY

*sigh* Wouldn't consider them furry, but you get the idea.


----------



## ColdWarWolf (Jul 27, 2011)

i just watched that whole vidio =/ 
is that what really happens at comic-con?
i... i dont know what to say :S


----------



## kirinafa (Jul 27, 2011)

Highly doubtful, they just picked out the oddballs.. much like what happens at fur cons i suppose.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 27, 2011)

kirinafa said:


> Highly doubtful, they just picked out the oddballs.. much like what happens at fur cons i suppose.



They pick out odd-balls at all cons. It's not limited.
....
The video makes me weep.


----------



## moriko (Jul 27, 2011)

Guess there's creepy people in any large convention, would of thunk?


----------



## Azerbaijan (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm not really sure what anyone is getting bent out of shape about?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Aug 4, 2011)

I need a bath after watching that. I feel filthy.


----------

